# economy class 24hr watch



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

What would be a nice real 24hr watch that's one step above Alpha and yet no Glycine or breitling? Something in between price-wise? A bit dressy will be nice?:-!


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out the Bernhardt Globemaster. Awesome value.

http://www.bernhardtwatch.com/globemaster.html


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)

hharry said:


> What would be a nice real 24hr watch that's one step above Alpha and yet no Glycine or breitling? Something in between price-wise? A bit dressy will be nice?:-!


Go to e bay and search German Aviator Watches they have some tru 24rs with the 24 on the bottom etc for under $100

Russian has some too.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) Aviator - 2623-1225831, 150 Euro


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

Anybody's got any experience with the lovely sturmanskies?
What would be one step up in term of quality and durability?


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

If you won't get a good answer here try in russian section. Maybe there someone will. Cheers!


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

hharry said:


> Anybody's got any experience with the lovely sturmanskies?
> What would be one step up in term of quality and durability?


Sturmanskie are great. Check out my website - most of the recent ones are on it.

HTH, Cheers,

Andrei


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try Sturmanskie or Aviator (Volmax is great), good watches for the price. I have the sputnik model.


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

cavallino33 said:


> Try Sturmanskie or Aviator (Volmax is great), good watches for the price. I have the sputnik model.


this is a *great* watch! not only is it very original and beautiful, but it has a very clear and well designed dial. I love this model b-)


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the black sputnik sturmanski but I was wondering if the watch could compete with, let's say, a Seiko? The white dialed one is a bit too busy for my taste. Nice picture though.:-!


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

A Sturmanskie "compete with a Seiko"?!?!
Get a Seiko. Or a Casio. Or even a Timex.


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

I am not looking for a Seiko but we all know that Seiko is often looked at as a benchmark when it comes to a good price quality ratio. I am looking for a 24hr watch that will give me fun for years to come. Is a Sturmanskie a good solid reliable watch i asked and how does it compare to a average Seiko?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Buy one and put it through the test.


hharry said:


> I am not looking for a Seiko but we all know that Seiko is often looked at as a benchmark when it comes to a good price quality ratio. I am looking for a 24hr watch that will give me fun for years to come. Is a Sturmanskie a good solid reliable watch i asked and how does it compare to a average Seiko?


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

Buy one? Sure! Why can't anybody tell me a good 24hr watch? Buy a Timex? Really? I thought i asked a simple straightforward question but all I got so far is a load of..... Why all the long faces? We all love watches and like talking bout it but some of the responses are far from decent. If my simple question annoys you, save your breath and don't reply.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Everest Watchworks has an interesting offering:










Classic case/bracelet combo, affordable, good lume, and a pretty interesting dial layout should dawn at usual 12 position.


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

2manywatchez said:


> Everest Watchworks has an interesting offering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOLWATCH!!! How much does it cost????:-!


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

I am interested too. what is the price for one of these?


----------



## thediscoking (Apr 19, 2009)

hhary,
My apologies for any less than coordial responses. I do understand where you are coming from in trying to get a good watch that is at a good price, which isn't easy with 24h ones. We are a small lot here and I know that I am always happy to speak with someone who wants to give it a go. Unfortunately, there aren't that many reasonably priced 24h watches out there (see my post "Call to Action"). I've never had an experience with Russian 24h watches but have had other Russian mechanical ones and they were very satisfactory for the price. My advice, give one a try and see if you like 24h. If not, probably not the hardest thing to sell to someone on here. Even though I've never had one, I think the Aviator previously mentioned may be the best value if you know 24h is something you like. I love my Fortis but it costs about x3 what the Aviator does and there aren't too many around.
Hope the helps you out.

Regards,
D.M.L.



hharry said:


> Buy one? Sure! Why can't anybody tell me a good 24hr watch? Buy a Timex? Really? I thought i asked a simple straightforward question but all I got so far is a load of..... Why all the long faces? We all love watches and like talking bout it but some of the responses are far from decent. If my simple question annoys you, save your breath and don't reply.


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I will definitely look into the russians the other members proposed. I'm in no hurry so it is not going to be an impuls buy.
Have a nice weekend and enjoy your time and watches.:-!


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 22, 2009)

Why don't you try a Sturmanskie Arctic, a Poljot Traveller or a Poljot Polar Bear? I've got the Arctic and the Traveller and they're really awesome!


----------



## hharry (Oct 1, 2008)

nice!!! where can one get a better look or maybe buy them??


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the poljot "polar bear" on the far right, any idea where I could find one?


----------



## Gary in Pennsylvania (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm diggin' that Poljot Traveller!


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

hharry: here's a better look...









cavallino33: if you want to find one try to google something like "2423.2004794"

C U

Xavi


----------

